# How to remove the shift knob



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone had any idea on how to remove the shift knob off a 1991 300ZX. My stepson is trying to replace the shift boot, but sees no way of taking off the knob.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

The shift knob is stuck on with glue. The way I took off my SK was to let the car sit outside so it would heat up the inside of the cabine. After letting it side out for a few hours I twisted the SK very hard and it came off. I also hear of other people getting a towel around the SK and grabing a wrench to twist it off as well.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes it just twists off, depending on what you are going to do with the one you are removing you might want to protect it and use vice grips for leverage, but first try using some muscle, it turn counterclockwise to come off.


----------



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re:*



westpak said:


> Yes it just twists off, depending on what you are going to do with the one you are removing you might want to protect it and use vice grips for leverage, but first try using some muscle, it turn counterclockwise to come off.



Thanks for the help to the both of you. He was able to get it off, but he mentioned that it was held down by a screw. This is a '91, so maybe glue was not the "in" thing to secure a shift knob in that year.

However, in twisting and turning the shifter, seems like now he is getting an odd sound in 2nd and 4th gear. I drove the car myself and it seemed to be running fine, but I did notice a "rattling" sound in second. Could he have bent the shifter to the point that he may have screwed something up?

David


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

confutatis said:


> Thanks for the help to the both of you. He was able to get it off, but he mentioned that it was held down by a screw. This is a '91, so maybe glue was not the "in" thing to secure a shift knob in that year.
> 
> However, in twisting and turning the shifter, seems like now he is getting an odd sound in 2nd and 4th gear. I drove the car myself and it seemed to be running fine, but I did notice a "rattling" sound in second. Could he have bent the shifter to the point that he may have screwed something up?
> 
> David


There's bushings under there that may have been partially collapsed by the attempted twisting. You can either live with it or have them replaced. 

Let that be a lesson to us all, always look for an unseen hold-down bolt before you beat the heck out of something trying to remove it....  

I'm curious if this was an aftermarket knob, most of the factory ones I'm aware of, even on many cars 93 and up, are simple twist-on-and-glue pieces.


----------



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re:*

It's possible that it was an aftermarket shift knob, though the previous owner had said that he hadn't replaced it.

Now if these bushings have been partially collapsed, is it a "must do" repair or will the trani be all right without the repair?

David


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

confutatis said:


> It's possible that it was an aftermarket shift knob, though the previous owner had said that he hadn't replaced it.
> 
> Now if these bushings have been partially collapsed, is it a "must do" repair or will the trani be all right without the repair?
> 
> David


If it is the shifter bushings the tranny will be fine, the shifting is just a little sloppy as the stick will woble a lot.

But another thing it could be is the rubber boot that isolates the noises from the cabin, if it came lose you will hear the tranny noises when you are in 2nd and 4th as the boot gets pulled up when you pull the shifter back and pushes it back in place when you push the shifter forward into 1st, 3rd or 5th.

This boost is rubber and snaps into place to the frame, you will have to remove the console around the shifter and the shifter leather boot to get the rubber part back in place.


----------



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay...I'll take a look at that over the weekend. Thanks a lot for your help.

Incidentally, I love the car. This is my stepson's first stick shift and he's been very frustrated since he got the car. He and I see differently on the quality of the gearbox. I think it shift's quite nicely, but he seems to think he should be able to shift so smoothly that it feels like an auto trani.

And I love this engine. It's very strong and incredibly responsive. I can't imagine how this car might ride with a turbo in it, but it must be incredible.

David


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

confutatis said:


> Okay...I'll take a look at that over the weekend. Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> Incidentally, I love the car. This is my stepson's first stick shift and he's been very frustrated since he got the car. He and I see differently on the quality of the gearbox. I think it shift's quite nicely, but he seems to think he should be able to shift so smoothly that it feels like an auto trani.
> 
> ...


If it is a little notchy it might be worth putting in some synthetic tranny fluid, it should make it smoother, you might also want to put in a short shifter kit to make the throws shorter and that will also replace the bushings at the same time if they are currently shot. Of course I would verify if it has a short shifter already. The throws on a stock shifter are very long.

And yes the 300ZX with the TT is amazing, but your stepson is probably better off without it if you want him around for a while. It can be a powerful car and tricky to drive with boost kicking in strong, but the NA can be a nice car with a few mods, we have a couple down here in our club with 200 horses to the wheels which is around 240 at the engine which is very respectful even for todays standards.

I try to avoid rain with mine or drive like an old lady trying to stay out of boost otherwise the rear end will come out easily.


----------

